# Come si fa?



## SoulArcangel

Come si traduce in inglese...
"Come si fa?" o "Quale procedura devo eseguire?"
E' corretto tradurli in questo modo?
"How it is make?" - "Which procedure i must execute?"


----------



## fran06

Tutta la frase aiuterebbe, ci provo comunque:

What is the (correct) procedure to follow?
How do I do this/that?

Ciao


----------



## SoulArcangel

bhè! In pratica, sto chiedendo informazioni in un forum in inglese su un programma che si chiama EasyPopulate che serve per inserire i dati dei prodotti nel database di un sito di e-commerce da un file di testo e la mia domanda per intero era questa:
"EasyPopulate può già fare la sincronizzazione (dei prodotti)? Se sì, come si fa?"
Ho tradotto la frase in questo modo:
"EasyPopulate can already make the synchronization (of the products)??? If yes, how it is make???"
Ma visto quello che mi hai scritto, credo sia sbagliata la mia traduzione del "Come si fa?"


----------



## fran06

SoulArcangel said:


> "EasyPopulate può già fare la sincronizzazione (dei prodotti)? Se sì, come si fa?"
> Ho tradotto la frase in questo modo:
> "EasyPopulate can already make the synchronization (of the products)??? If yes, how it is make???"


 

Sono due domande giusto?
Quindi:

Can EP already synchronize the products? If yes, how does it work?/ What's the procedure to do it? 

Ma aspetta conferma dai natives


----------



## mapeta

"Ma come si fa!" come domanda retorica è in realtà un giudizio sprezzante su qualcosa che si sta valutando.Pere esempio: 
"Ma come si fa a comportarsi in un modo simile ?! Questo è proprio da incivili!" oppure " Ma come si fa a dire una cosa del genere? E' un'autentica stupidaggine!"

C'è un corrispettivo inglese?


----------



## the_poet

Credo si possa semplicemente tradurre con "How can/could you/he/she/it/they [verbo] such a..."


----------



## SoCalMezzo

"How can/could you/he/she/it/they [verbo] such a..." è corretto.
"Ma come si fa!" (solo)...direi "How *could* you?!?"


----------



## the_poet

Thank you, Socal!


----------



## giovannino

"Ma come si fa!" is used in a wide variety of situations. For example, if I'm watching a politician (that everybody knows to be utterly corrupt) going on about moral and social values on TV I can go "ma come si fa!", not with reference to what he is actually saying but just to his incredible cheek. 
Could I say just "how can he?" in this context? Or maybe "the mind boggles!"?


----------



## SoCalMezzo

You could definitely say "How could he say that?!?" but to be honest, in the case you describe I would be more likely to say something like "Can you *believe* what he's saying?!?"  or "Can you believe this?!?" (to someone else in the room).  I wouldn't say "the mind boggles" in any situation.


----------



## giovannino

SoCalMezzo said:


> You could definitely say "How could he say that?!?" but to be honest, in the case you describe I would be more likely to say something like "Can you *believe* what he's saying?!?" or "Can you believe this?!?" (to someone else in the room). I wouldn't say "the mind boggles" in any situation.


 
"Can you believe this?!?" sounds perfect. I'm curious about why you would never use "the mind boggles!" in any situation. I've heard it used jocularly by British friends. Wouldn't you use it because it's British English or just because it's a phrase you don't like or maybe a dated cliché?


----------



## SoCalMezzo

Must be a British thing...I've never heard the expression used in conversation even once in my life...and I'm not so very young!


----------



## Einstein

"The mind boggles" is probably very British and is a common jocular expression. However, I wouldn't use it in this context. Difficult to give an example offhand, but it means something like "it's difficult to imagine!" In an American novel I've seen "the mind reels", which I think means the same.


----------



## Bookmom

Hi all,

I'd certainly say it boggles the mind, it's beyond belief, it's outrageous, it's absurd, he can't think he's going to get away with that!


----------



## SoCalMezzo

"It boggles the mind" definitely works and wouldn't be unusual.  But if someone said it to me in conversation, it would sound a little affected.  Casually, I would be more likely to say "That's incredible/unbelievable/outrageous."  But if I really do mean that it is confusing, I might say "I just don't get it."


----------



## baldpate

Sentences starting "*The mind boggles at the thought of* ..." are not that uncommon (at least in BrE).  Try Googling that specific string & you'll find plenty of good examples.  I particularly liked this one :

"The mind boggles at the thought of what might have been if Hillary Clinton had written about Bill."


----------



## Bookmom

I like it, it's only one of a universe of equivalent expressions, they even named a board game after it - Boggle!  It's mind boggling!  Is he kidding?  He's got to be kidding! Did you hear that? What on earth is he thinking?


----------



## SoCalMezzo

Absolutely I would say "That's mind-boggling".  

"It boggles the mind", written, also sounds fine to me, but for conversation, I still think it sounds affected.  But that's me...of course, others might not think so.


----------



## giovannino

So "it boggles the mind" and "it's mind-boggling" are also used in AE, whereas "the mind boggles" is only used in BE?

Maybe this belongs in a new thread on how to translate this phrase but I was wondering what we would say in Italian for baldpate's quote:



> The mind boggles at the thought of what might have been if Hillary Clinton had written about Bill


 
"Vengono i brividi al pensiero di..." might be too strong.


----------



## baldpate

Could one use "stralunare" figuratively?  I was wondering about something like "Fa stralunare la mente al pensiero ..." (or whatever grammatical form would be correct in italian).


----------



## giovannino

baldpate said:


> Could one use "stralunare" figuratively? I was wondering about something like "Fa stralunare la mente al pensiero ..." (or whatever grammatical form would be correct in italian).


 
No, baldpate, "stralunare" wouldn't work. It's usually only used in "stralunare gli occhi":

*stralunare *solo nella loc. ⇒stralunare gli occhi

*stralunare gli occhi* loc.v. CO sbarrarli volgendoli all’indietro in modo tale da non rendere quasi più visibile l’iride, per un improvviso malore, una forte emozione e sim.: _stralunò gli occhi e cadde a terra_ (De Mauro)

There is also *stralunarsi *but it's not very common.

I still can't think of anything better than "(mi) vengono i brividi al (solo) pensiero di...". Garzanti and Paravia give "inorridire al solo pensiero", which is even stronger.


----------



## neuromatico

We definetely say "the mind boggles" (and the variations giovannino mentions) over here. I wouln't consider it affected, although it's less popular than it used to be.


----------



## pedro30

How can I translate this sentence in italian? "come si fa?"
I noticed one in the dictionary thing  but it says just " how do you..." as if it continues. I'd like to know generally how to say it. for example:

- Per montare il tavolo devi prima assemblare le viti (for assembling the table first you must set the screwes)
- come si fa?


grazie


----------



## Lorena1970

OK, I suggest:

How do I do this?
What's the procedure to do it?
How can I do it?
How does it work?

In my view all of them work well in your context, but natives could disagree so let's see for someone else's option.


----------



## pinco pallino

pedro30 said:


> How can I translate this sentence in italian? "come si fa?"
> I noticed one in the dictionary thing but it says just " how do you..." as if it continues. I'd like to know generally how to say it. for example:
> 
> - Per montare il tavolo devi prima assemblare le viti (for assembling the table first you must set the screwes)
> - come si fa?
> 
> 
> grazie


C'e un errore nell'esempio. le viti non si assemblano. Sono i pezzi che si assemblano.

How can I translate this Italian sentence? "come si fa?" 
Se e' questo che vuoi dire, le varianti sono molte e dipendono dal contesto. fai un'altro esempio


----------



## Lorena1970

pinco pallino said:


> C'e un errore nell'esempio. Le viti non si assemblano. Sono i pezzi che si assemblano.
> 
> How can I translate this Italian sentence: "come si fa" ?
> Se e' questo che vuoi dire, le varianti sono molte e dipendono dal contesto. Fai un'altro esempio



Pinco ...maiuscole e punteggiatura...


----------



## pinco pallino

Lorena1970 said:


> Pinco ...maiuscole e punteggiatura...


 *C*'hai proprio un occhio da falco. Ho fatto tutto il possibile ma proprio a scuola non sono mai stato bravo.
*C*omunque hai ragione le traduzioni che hai dato sono buone.
*C*iao maestra.


----------



## Pratolini

Loking at the context:

"EasyPopulate può già fare la sincronizzazione (dei prodotti)? Se sì, come si fa?"

I would translate it into English as:

"Can EasyPopulate synchronise the products?  If the answer is yes, how does it do it?"

However What do you mean by "synchronise the products"?  It's not very clear.

Instead of "how does it(EP) do it"? you could say "how is it done?"


----------



## Pratolini

For Pedro30.
Per montare il tavolo devi prima assemblare le viti (for assembling the table first you must set the screwes)

This is translated in English as:

"To assemble the table....." or "In order to assemble the table...." not "For assembling the table...."


----------



## pedro30

Pratolini said:


> Loking at the context:
> 
> "EasyPopulate può già fare la sincronizzazione (dei prodotti)? Se sì, come si fa?"
> 
> I would translate it into English as:
> 
> "Can EasyPopulate synchronise the products? If the answer is yes, how does it do it?"
> 
> However What do you mean by "synchronise the products"? It's not very clear.
> 
> Instead of "how does it(EP) do it"? you could say "how is it done?"




Sorry I'm just a bit confused.......generically talking, " come si fa ? " can be translated as " how is it done " ??
There have been several suggetions :

- How can I do that ?
- How is it done ?
- How does it do it?
- How do I do this?

Each of them are correct  ? and.......what about " how is it to be done " or " how do I make it "??

thank you in advance


----------



## Pratolini

Ripensandoci, sono convinto ora che la persona vuole sapere la procedura da seguire con il software "EasyPopulate" per fare la sincronizzazione.  Quindi la frase "come si fa" vuol dire "how do you do it?/how does one do it?"


----------



## pedro30

No ora stavo generalizzando io....In un qualsiasi contesto, " come si fa "  si traduce in che modo? es: 

- Per aprire, tirare la leva e spingere !
- Come si fa?

Questo era uno dei tanti esempi che si possono fare


----------



## Pratolini

Ho capito, però la traduzione dipenderà dal contesto.


----------



## pedro30

Nel mio cosa diresti?


----------



## Pratolini

> - Per aprire, tirare la leva e spingere !
> - Come si fa?


cioè questo?


----------



## pedro30

sì quello !


----------



## Pratolini

Io direi "How do you do it?" Questo "you" è impersonale.


----------



## pedro30

Pratolini said:


> Io direi "How do you do it?" Questo "you" è impersonale.



E riguardo alle mie che ne dici??
- How can I do that?
- How is it to be done?


----------



## Pratolini

pedro30 said:


> E riguardo alle mie che ne dici??
> - How can I do that?
> - How is it to be done?


----------



## johnnylucas

How does it do it? (speaking generally) (an example given in post#30)

To open the door, as in the above example:
How do I do it?
How do you do it? (as Pratolini says, 'you' is impersonal here)

'How is it to be done' is actually grammatically correct, but no one would ever say it! 

Ciao


----------



## pedro30

johnnylucas said:


> How does it do it? (speaking generally) (an example given in post#30)
> 
> To open the door, as in the above example:
> How do I do it?
> How do you do it? (as Pratolini says, 'you' is impersonal here)
> 
> 'How is it to be done' is actually grammatically correct, but no one would ever say it!
> 
> Ciao



Thank you a lot !  
How is it to be done could be translated as " come va fatto " ??


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

If yes 
If the answer is yes
IF SO, how d'you do it?

GS


----------



## johnnylucas

pedro30 said:


> How is it to be done could be translated as " come va fatto " ??



Penso che 'come va fatto' significhi 'how must it be done' o 'how does it have to be done' o 'how should it be done', ma 'how should it be done' e 'how do I/you do it' è la stessa cosa, no? Si vuole sapere il modo corretto di fare qualcosa in tutti e due casi. (Mi dispiace se il mio italiano è cattivo!). Quindi 'how is it to be done' e 'how do I/you do it' significano la stessa cosa (le stesse cose?). Presumo che 'come si fa' e 'come va fatto' anche (almeno approssimativamente) siano equivalenti, vero?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sì, johnnie, lo sono, assolutamente, ma "come si fa?" è di gran lunga più comune del secondo.

cari saluti.

GS


----------



## pedro30

johnnylucas said:


> Penso che 'come va fatto' significhi 'how must it be done' o 'how does it have to be done' o 'how should it be done', ma 'how should it be done' e 'how do I/you do it' è la stessa cosa, no? Si vuole sapere il modo corretto di fare qualcosa in tutti e due casi. (Mi dispiace se il mio italiano è cattivo!). Quindi 'how is it to be done' e 'how do I/you do it' significano la stessa cosa (le stesse cose?). Presumo che 'come si fa' e 'come va fatto' anche (almeno approssimativamente) siano equivalenti, vero?




Sì sì grazie


----------



## pedro30

Riguardo a " how to do/it " ?


----------



## pedro30

johnnylucas said:


> Penso che 'come va fatto' significhi 'how must it be done' o 'how does it have to be done' o 'how should it be done', ma 'how should it be done' e 'how do I/you do it' è la stessa cosa, no? Si vuole sapere il modo corretto di fare qualcosa in tutti e due casi. (Mi dispiace se il mio italiano è cattivo!). Quindi 'how is it to be done' e 'how do I/you do it' significano la stessa cosa (le stesse cose?). Presumo che 'come si fa' e 'come va fatto' anche (almeno approssimativamente) siano equivalenti, vero?





Ad ogni modo,esiste una frase comune in inglese equivalente a "come si fa" ? Non dico la traduzione letterale,ma una frase comune che viene usata in genere in inglese che possa andar bene per più circostanze.....


----------



## Bookmom

A few variations of a generic translation for "come si fa?" come to mind: 
How do you do that? Exactly how do you do that?
How does that work? Exactly how does that work?

There are, of course, any number of case specific variations as well.


----------



## pedro30

Bookmom said:


> A few variations of a generic translation for "come si fa?" come to mind:
> How do you do that? Exactly how do you do that?
> How does that work? Exactly how does that work?
> 
> There are, of course, any number of case specific variations as well.





Posso farti alcuni esempi,dove in italiano si usa sempre la stessa frase:
- Accendi il forno e mettilo a 250° !
- Come si fa?

- Salva il mio numero nella rubrica.
- Come si fa?

Indica sempre la procedura,qualsiasi contesto può utilizzare questa frase in italiano,mentre se dicessi "come fai" o "come facevi" (passato), è già diverso,perchè stai chiedendo in che modo ci riesci,come è possibile  Per esempio:

-Non posso tenere il pc acceso per più di 5 minuti,se no mi si scarica la batteria....
- Allora come facevi l'altra volta? 

In questo caso,chiedi come era possibile che l'altra volta ci riusciva. 

Questo era solo per precisare la differenza


----------

